# aberdeen



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I usually make a trip to Aberdeen the the day after Thanksgiving but this year it seems like it's still a little too warm. Anyone got any reports? Hybrids? whites? anything being caught? Thanks .


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Temperature becomes irrelevant when the river is pushing 50 ft. 


http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=iln&gage=ccno1


Sleep in.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

It was at 32 this morning and the projection wasn't that high. Looks like I'll have to go to plan "B"


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

This year sucks.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Not looking good for plan "b" either.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'm getting ready to enact plan j: leave the state


----------

